# Want a good CPU cooler without backplate



## Turbo10 (Oct 26, 2009)

Well basically i just need a new CPU cooler but i really, really don't want to have to go through the pain of taking my motherboard out and destroying my amazing cable management  does anyone know of a high performance LGA 775 cooler that uses the push pins 

Thanks


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't let your laziness keep you from a better cooler. The weight of any good quality heatsink needs a firm mounting system to mount it. Also you should just be able to unhook everything and leave it floating in place while the board is out.


----------



## Shane (Oct 26, 2009)

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Don't let your laziness keep you from a better cooler. The weight of any good quality heatsink needs a firm mounting system to mount it. Also you should just be able to unhook everything and leave it floating in place while the board is out.



I agree with what he said,You could get the AC7 pro which has push pins and is better than intels stock fan,But imo its not that great.

Whats is your max budget....and does it have to be push pin? would you consider one with mounting brackets?


----------



## bigrich0086 (Oct 26, 2009)

Stay away from Push pins. If the heat sink comes with push pins look for a bolt through kit. You get better contact.


----------



## Turbo10 (Oct 26, 2009)

max budget is about 50 quid and yeah ypu gus are right ill take the mobo out


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Oct 26, 2009)

Turbo10 said:


> does anyone know of a high performance LGA 775 cooler that uses the push pins



That's an oxymoron in my opinion. No such thing.


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 27, 2009)

Turbo10 said:


> max budget is about 50 quid and yeah ypu gus are right ill take the mobo out


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-000-PL&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=1395

Best cooler made...you'll just need a 120mm fan to go with it


----------



## moneymoguls (Nov 6, 2009)

I would recommend the Cooler Master V8. It does require you to remove the motherboard but it is a top notch heatsink.

Get rid of Vista and you will gain some performance.


----------



## WeatherMan (Nov 6, 2009)

That, whetever the dude on-top-of-my-head said, or a TRUE.


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Nov 6, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-000-PL&groupid=701&catid=57&subcat=1395
> 
> Best cooler made...you'll just need a 120mm fan to go with it



+1 I would go with the Megahalem, it beats the true and V8 by a good margin.


----------

